# Finding WEP Code



## Cellyron1348 (Jul 18, 2006)

Where can I find my WEP code on my laptop? I'v been trying to find the code all day! Please help! Thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

In the profile you created for the WEP encrypted wireless network. Most times, however, the code itself is not displayed--just asterisks.


----------



## Cellyron1348 (Jul 18, 2006)

Is there anyway that I can shut off this WEP code?


----------



## onsite (Oct 31, 2004)

some network cards if you know the pass phrase that created the WEP key, most do not have that option. You will have to go into the router and look in the \ wireless \ security \ wep ...... or something like that. WEP is a joke , it can be hacked very easily . If you are truly concerned about security you should be using WPA.


----------



## EasY_TargeT (Jul 1, 2005)

what router do you have? you must have the option to get into its "webpage" ie 192.168.*.1
It will be under the security option in there, I would recommend not shutting if of, but rather find the password. Shutting it off means that random people can walk by your house and get onto your network. And use it for w/e they please, maybe jsut surfing the net and checking their email, maybe using it to spam a bunch of people and getting your account suspended.

edit: Onsite, DAM! cables everywhere.


----------



## onsite (Oct 31, 2004)

> have the option to get into its "webpage" ie 192.168.*.1


how can a wep key be derived from the ip address ?


----------



## N E Key (Aug 5, 2004)

IP address is to access AP, where most WEP keys will show in clear.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

A WEP key cannot be "derived" from an IP address. The WEP key is set up on the router. If you want to find out what it is or change it, you have to log into the router.


----------



## onsite (Oct 31, 2004)

DoubleHelix said:


> A WEP key cannot be "derived" from an IP address. The WEP key is set up on the router. If you want to find out what it is or change it, you have to log into the router.


If you are talking to me, no kiding,,, maybe you should read the posts from the begining


----------



## Cellyron1348 (Jul 18, 2006)

Well what do I do with my IP adress for it to show me the secrity?


----------



## Cellyron1348 (Jul 18, 2006)

I cant find the ip adress's webpage or w/e


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

How about describing your network and what it is that you are trying to do.


----------



## onsite (Oct 31, 2004)

YOU HAVE TO DO WHAT I told you earlier, unplug everything else from the router and plug in the notebook with a cat 5 cable ( not cross over) . reset the router( maybe not, might lose internet settings if DSL, TRY RELEASE AND RENEW FIRST) ( the router might be toast, that could be why you can not connect to it) at your notebook , click , start, then run, type cmd, hit enter
type msconfig /release
wait for results
type msconfig /renew
make note of the gateway address

depending on the make of your router , you can access their embeded web browser for configuring the router by typing in the gateway address in the address bar,
you will need to know the defalt user id and password
could be admin / password , administrator / password , (blank) / password, (blank) / admin, ....etc


----------



## Cellyron1348 (Jul 18, 2006)

the reason why i want to do this is b/c i want to use my wirless connection with my PSP but since there is a wep code on the router the psp wants me to type it in


----------



## Cellyron1348 (Jul 18, 2006)

that thing with the cmd doesnt work, i went to msconfig and typed in msconfig /release but it says that its not a reconized commnd :/


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Access your router via your browser. Check your router's User Guide for how to do so. Find the User Guide on the web if you don't have paper or CD copy of it.

Navigate to the Wireless section, and see if the WEP hex key is shown in plain text. If it is, you have what you want. If it is not, set it to something else; make a note of this new hex key (tape it to bottom of router) and use it to reconnect any of your wireless PCs and your PSP.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you need to find the IP address of your router, open a Command (DOS) window and type
ipconfig /all

The resulting Gateway IP is your router's IP address.


----------



## onsite (Oct 31, 2004)

> that thing with the cmd doesnt work, i went to msconfig and typed in msconfig /release but it says that its not a reconized commnd :/


oops sorry, was helping someone else and the two sort of merged
correction
click start, then run, then type in cmd
pres enter
type in ipconfig /releas
wait for results
type in ipconfig /renew
you can not do this wirelesly, you have to be connected to the router AND the address should be something like 192.168.xxx.xxx , if you get 169.xxx.xxx.xxx that is windows default net id. and the router may be toast, you may want to reset the router. there should be a small hole for a paper clip....note you will lose your settings, like dsl, cable no big deal.


----------



## Cellyron1348 (Jul 18, 2006)

so all i do is type my ip adress in the internet eplorers adress bar?


----------



## Cellyron1348 (Jul 18, 2006)

i dont have a user guide isnt there some easy way to find the router online?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Go to the manufacturer's web site and download the user guide or manual.


----------



## onsite (Oct 31, 2004)

YES you go to the web site of the manufacturer / support section
if you like post the make and model of the router and we will find it for you
or you can find it for yourself


----------



## EasY_TargeT (Jul 1, 2005)

are you running windows xp/2000 or 98/ME or earlier? 
for xp goto start>run>type "cmd"
when the command box launches, type in ipconfig look at the default gateway.


For windows 98/ME or earlier
start>run>type "winipcfg"
select the correct internet adapter, then i beleive it has the default gateway there aswell, some1 correct me if im wrong, i havent used 98 in forever.


THEN...
goto the internet browser of your liking and type that int it. 
Then enter your user name and password, then look for wireless security.


----------



## onsite (Oct 31, 2004)

Yes , the 3 rd octet of the gateway address can be either 1 or 0. You can not assume that the last octet is 1. I have seen routers that the , default, out of the box gateway address was 192.168.0.254 so you have to open a command prompt and use ipconfig.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"so all i do is type my ip adress in the internet eplorers adress bar?"

No. Assuming you are trying to access your router, type the router's IP address into the address bar.


----------



## Cellyron1348 (Jul 18, 2006)

how do i know what kind of router it is and the model or w/e? is this it? 'Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter'


----------



## onsite (Oct 31, 2004)

Are you trying to hack into someone elses wireless connection ?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

That's your computer's network adapter. 

The router is the box your modem is plugged into. Do you have a router? I looked back through all your posts, and you only refer to finding a WEP key. You haven't really mentioned if this is your personal router that you're configuring or if you're trying to connect to a hotspot or what.

If you have a router, it will have a manufacturer's name on it, and the model number will be somewhere on it as well.


----------



## Cellyron1348 (Jul 18, 2006)

well right now im at like this summer camp thing and i get to use their laptops wich im on right now, their router has a wep code on it wich i'v been trying to find out so i can use my psp online at this boring camp lol


----------



## onsite (Oct 31, 2004)

it was starting to get a little obvious you were try to hack into someones network. Did you try asking them ?


----------



## Cellyron1348 (Jul 18, 2006)

lol they dont know it its some bs :\


----------



## onsite (Oct 31, 2004)

Maybe if you threatened them with a rattle snake or something ,,, they might remeber 

what you should do is sneak in there and push the reset button on the router
it would wipe out all the settings, if they have cable , it may come back and connect automatically to the net and the wireless would be all default settings and WIDE OPEN.
If they have dsl, they may have to plug in info


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If they don't know, then there's nothing you can do.


----------



## Cellyron1348 (Jul 18, 2006)

there wireless router is on a table like next to me


----------



## Cellyron1348 (Jul 18, 2006)

wat if i unpluged it then pluged it back it?


----------



## Cellyron1348 (Jul 18, 2006)

theres a couple wires on it


----------



## onsite (Oct 31, 2004)

actually you probably should not mess with their router we could all get into more trouble then any fun derived from this,,, signing out for this and i am going to have the topic closed


----------



## N E Key (Aug 5, 2004)

Ok, let me try. From a command prompt, type ipconfig /all. Where it says gateway, this is the address for your router. Enter this address in Internet Exploder, if it asks for user name password try some of these combinations; admin/admin, admin/password, /admin. If you get in, look for wireless security and see if the key is in plain text.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

I think we've let this go far enough.

This is not your lap-top and equipment to be messing with.

Please read the rules for TSG before posting again.

http://www.techguy.org/rules.html


----------

